

OpenDNS adopts faster and more secure alternative to DNSSEC - davidu
http://blog.opendns.com/2010/02/23/opendns-dnscurve/

======
st3fan
This is fantastic news. DNSCurve is a good and technically sound alternative
for the extremely complex DNSSEC protocol stack.

